Ask HN: How to sell to SMB's and Enterprises? - dhandalanawaz
======
anoncoward111
Let your product go viral among their organization and then get an inside
sales rep to call them and offer to "meet" with them.

If the account is big enough, then send in someone to go wine and dine them.

That's how the traditional pointy-hair/tan suit sales guys do it

------
mooreds
These are many many distinct markets. Probably worth defining more narrowly to
get relevant advice.

